# Vivarium safe paint.



## RogerT (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi All, 

I specificly registered to this site for the following question: 

What paint can be used in a vivarium? 

Reason i ask is following: 

I have created a rock formation in a tank of mine. And when applying pigments with the cement i noticed that black became gray, red became pink and so on. Ugly and not realistic. Under water: No issue. But the idea behind this rock formation is: Dryer wall with several botanical orchids who's roots will be moist just once a week and then dry up. 

So i thought: Epoxy with pigments. But epoxy glances, giving it an unnatural look. 

Next thing: Paint it. 

I have seen some tanks in Zoo's who are painted by company's like Panguana, but they all refuse to tell you their secrets. 

And thats what this topic is all about: 

My brother is a painter and has done some research, after calling about 15 dutch paint factories they all claim that their paints are unsuitable to use in a vivarium and atleast will output harmfull chemistries for animals like fish/frogs for atleast 3-6 months. 

But a few had the comment: In the UK there is a paint that is harmless and toxic free after harding out. They forgot the name, so thats why im here: 

What UK brand is harmless for frogs. 

(some forums dont want brandnames because of advertising, but in that case: Please pm)


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Any kind of a acrylic craft paint would be fine. The secret to making rocks look real is "dry brushing". In this case, less is more.

You generally want to have a darker base coat with fairly solid coverage. For variety, you can have different shades splotched here and there. Then you would use the dry brush technique to slowly layer your colors until you achieve the look you want.

If you run a search on dry brushing, you should have no problems finding lots of info on the technique. If you want to practice or have a demo, go to a crafts store where they paint ceramics.

Good luck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Check out this thread. There is a lot of information, but well worth the read.

parts-construction/topic22606.html


----------



## RogerT (Sep 5, 2008)

salix said:


> Any kind of a acrylic craft paint would be fine. The secret to making rocks look real is "dry brushing". In this case, less is more.
> 
> You generally want to have a darker base coat with fairly solid coverage. For variety, you can have different shades splotched here and there. Then you would use the dry brush technique to slowly layer your colors until you achieve the look you want.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Acrylic paints based on water also contain PU's and have a chemical damp which according to dutch paint company's can take for months to fume out. 

So are you sure?

Because all people who told me its safe to use, never applied it themselves in their tanks. For a fact: I havent found anyone yet with proof that its in their tank and without any deaths or issue's. 

Since im going to place about 4-5 tinc. matecho and 4 pumi. almirante in the tank, im extra extra carefull. (since thats a fortune here). 

The above link doesnt work for me.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I use acrylic paints in vivaria with no issue (system 3) 

The paint is the least of your worries with that mix of frogs even in a large vivarium mate.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Methinks those tincs are going to get the smackdown.


----------



## RogerT (Sep 5, 2008)

Perhaps, or not. I have had Azureus with bastimentos for 2 years before i ran out of space and I have had the same advice with Terribilis and imitator, and both do fine till this moment. People claimed over and over it didnt work that one would eat the other or dominate the other and it worked with breeding results. Now im planning to place them in 150x150x60, but a friend of mine had great breeding results with an azureus couple and blue jeans BIG couple in 50x50x50. I have also had an group of 5 mature Azureus females in a 100x60x50 tank which people told me: impossible. And it worked for 2 years without any issue. Anyway debate that doesnt belong here.. 

Back to paint shall we?  

If anyone has any advices. please help me


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Everyone seems to be using craft store acrylic paint with no issues.


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

you could use child friendly paint
that is used for painting baby's cots and some wooden toys


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

Have you tried calling or e-mailing Zoopoxy/PolyGem?

Solo


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

The ten year update on the paint situation (and the frog mix) ought to be interesting.


----------

